# Northern Illinois Elgin,McHenry,Crystal Lake,Woodstock and in between.



## REAPER

Maybe us northern boys wont get lost in the Chicago thread.

1ST snow?

December 2nd but be ready at the end of November just in case! Thumbs Up

My pine tree's are telling me it will be a good year.


----------



## Mark13

I'm hoping for a few weeks between the end of picking corn and the time to make a couple salt runs. Gotta set up some salter wiring and controller, mount a v box, and finish up a few little things on my v plow and it's off to the races.


----------



## REAPER

I still have some repairs for the salter to do and then mount it in the truck. 
Better pick those ears quick if this guy is correct.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/first-snow-of-the-season-for-u/18875928

If we do get any I doubt it will be plowable but who knows.


----------



## WilliamOak

Soon as leaves are done bring it on!


----------



## MidwestSalt

Hope we get some good ice storms in Nov, too! Not sure how you guys feel about ice, being a supplier WE LOVE IT!


----------



## REAPER

As long as I can drive safely in it any winter weather is fine by me. 
Ice has its own problems depending on amount but over the years I have become accustomed to it.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Seems like it's getting colder earlier than the last few years. We are preparing for early ice.


----------



## REAPER

It does seem to be getting colder earlier. After the year I've had and the past average years of snow I could use a good one. 
Not wanting to overwork the truck pushing but I wouldn't mind overworking the spreader.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Im right up in your guys areas. Looking to get myself a new plow for my truck. Found the one to buy need to sell mine. Everyone keeps trying to low ball me on my 2012 MVP 8.6' poly...


----------



## REAPER

You'll never get a price you want on a year old plow unless you sold the truck/plow combo together. There are far to many out there for guys to buy used a lot cheaper or they realize they can spend a few 100 more and get a new one. Unless you find someone really anxious to get what you have and the market is low on that style. I would just use what you have a couple more years then sell it. Probably get the same money then as someone is willing to offer you now.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Is $3,800 for a plow that looks brand new much to ask.


----------



## REAPER

DuramaxLML-42;1653786 said:


> Is $3,800 for a plow that looks brand new much to ask.


Not sure how much they go for new. Dont sound bad to me but I've been in it a while and know what it can bring me back work wise. People these days want the moon while only willing to pay for a rock.

Same with what they want to pay to plow. They want zero tolerance service and want to only pay for a one time plow.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yep thats whats it been for the psat couple years now. Thats about to change soon. Dont worry. Thats all i can say and i can promise you that. 

If youre a regular guy walking in off the street that plow would cost more than $6,800.00-$7200.00 new and installed. Maybe more.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

what is the weight on that plow? would you sell without mount?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I cannot sell the truck side kit but the weight is approximately 847lbs. According to western snowplows website.


----------



## ultimate plow

Cant believe novembers knocking on the door. All the predictions i see look good but we know how that go's.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yah im bummed out of my mind. I wont be fully dedicated to snow this year. only temp. Other things to take care of. We all need a good year to pay the bills and then put some in our pockets for a rainy day.


----------



## REAPER

Cold air moving in tonight. Could get down to 35* in areas around us. 
Was out scoping the route today and it sure seems ready for winter out there.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

REAPER;1654144 said:


> Cold air moving in tonight. Could get down to 35* in areas around us.
> Was out scoping the route today and it sure seems ready for winter out there.


****. Id give anything to be in town for that kinda weather! Love the weather! Coming back tomorrow to install new go fast parts on my LML Duramax. Shooting for 600rwhp


----------



## erkoehler

DuramaxLML-42;1653798 said:


> Yep thats whats it been for the psat couple years now. Thats about to change soon. Dont worry. Thats all i can say and i can promise you that.
> 
> If youre a regular guy walking in off the street that plow would cost more than $6,800.00-$7200.00 new and installed. Maybe more.


I was just quoted $5,300 for a new boss 8'2" boss vxt. That was cash and carry no install.

If I was looking at your plow I'd be offering around $3k.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

$3,800.00 and its yours. Its like new. Used like 3 or 4 times. I can send you phone pics that would support that statement. No rust, no corrosion. Just clean. I stored it indoors. Washed it after each storm. Heated indoors may i add. Its Virgin. And $5300... for just the plow? Because Plow prices must have dropped a lot since last year... You cant touch a Plow and truck side kit installed for $5300.00. If youre serious im trying to unload it this weekend. Ill bring it to you. PM if you want my phone number. You will not be disappointed


----------



## erkoehler

It was a 9'2" boss vxt and was plow & truck side for $5,300+install. I do my own installs.


----------



## erkoehler

What's everyone's take on the forecast the next couple weeks, temps are dropping quick and N. WI saw snow last night.


----------



## Holland

Stepdaughter was up in wi yesterday and was telling us about it. Over here on the west side of il we have a little snow on the forecast for tomorrow. Although the forecast has changed 472 times in the last two days haha


----------



## captshawn

Checking in for the winter now that summer office is closed. Like the new thread..


----------



## REAPER

Talking some snow Tuesday 10/22/13 Thumbs Up
I doubt it will stick ,but if so who is ready? My plow is game but salter is waiting for a part.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

We are getting our bagged walkway material delivered next week. Then it's time to put the finishing touches on my 5yrd dump.


----------



## Bird21

Looks like it's gonna be a good year. I am not ready yet still finishing up the newest addition to the fleet, i need a solid 2 weeks to prep everything. Landscape work is 7 days a week right now with rain screwing that up, and add the cold temps things are gonna stay wet. 

On a side note the company I sub some equipment to is looking for more loaders, if anyone has some free let me know. 

I am booked up with my own contracts and cannot give them anymore machines. 

I just want to get done with dirt work, chill for a week then SNOW time!!!!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Random Question: What do you guys think this truck is worth?

1996 GMC Topkick 180,000 miles gas,auto runs great with 10' western plow


----------



## Bird21

Triton Snow Professionals;1655658 said:


> Random Question: What do you guys think this truck is worth?
> 
> 1996 GMC Topkick 180,000 miles gas,auto runs great with 10' western plow


3500-4500

1500 for the plow
2000-3000 for the truck
May run good but it's 17 years old

I had a 1992 Topkick that I stole at an auction in 2009 for $2700 with 32,000 miles and the trans went out on the way home. News trans and 1000 in random repairs it worked great for 2 years. Then the random age and rust related issues started, broken wires, bad grounds, airlines freezing up nonstop, hydraulic lines blowing, and on and on. Every event something little went wrong and caused the mechanic to chase problems. Sold it and it is still running strong for the new owner but I just couldn't deal with the "what is gonna go wrong tonight" All in all a great truck and made a ton of $$$ with it.

Long story short buy it cheap but plan on those issues popping up at the worst times.


----------



## REAPER

Triton Snow Professionals;1655658 said:


> Random Question: What do you guys think this truck is worth?
> 
> 1996 GMC Topkick 180,000 miles gas,auto runs great with 10' western plow


It would depend on how much money it could make me. How bad I needed it and if I already had the accounts to use it. Without looking at it, hearing it run and getting under it it is very hard to give a "what it's worth" price by picture. 
Someone may need it for roads or another may want it for just leaving it at a large lot. To many varibles really.
I would look around the basic places , ie:Autotrader, Craigslist, local auto ads and used car dealers. The place on 31/Bull Valley Rd has a truck like that there but not sure of the price they are asking. I believe I saw one going south on 31 past that Phillips 66 before the hill in PG. Sitting in between a couple big tree's on the west hand side of road.

Look around on eBay as well to get a general idea of what they are going for. If you are buying offer a lowball price. If you are selliing ask high and be willing to deal. ussmileyflag


----------



## gd8boltman

*Parts for those are becoming*

a little difficult to come by, especially if its a diesel. Just from the photo, I'd agree with the 3K-4K


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Bought this instead.


----------



## ultimate plow

Triton Snow Professionals;1656711 said:


> Bought this instead.


nice! cat and Allison im assuming? Love the stainless body and spreader! Might have to swap that power hog of a lightbar to led bar.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Bring on the cold weather.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Im ready. Skid needs the door put back on and a new wiper motor[ouch....] and get the plow in order.


----------



## plowman1984

erkoehler;1655156 said:


> It was a 9'2" boss vxt and was plow & truck side for $5,300+install. I do my own installs.


Is that Steel or Poly?


----------



## Phil1747

Does anyone here have a 2yd v box they are looking to get rid of of have any ideas besides adams in the area? Looking for one got a price on a snow ex $6k and a salt dog for $3400. Any input would be nice. What is everyone paying for buik this year?


----------



## REAPER

Phil1747;1660940 said:


> Does anyone here have a 2yd v box they are looking to get rid of of have any ideas besides adams in the area? Looking for one got a price on a snow ex $6k and a salt dog for $3400. Any input would be nice. What is everyone paying for buik this year?


I have a 2 yd SnowEx. 
Love it. I work with a couple guys that have the salt dog and they seem to work well enough as well.

I believe there is a place in Island Lake that sell em as well. You could check their prices but I am pretty sure they all are real close on price in the area.


----------



## erkoehler

I have a 2yd Salt dogg that I will sell, if you'd like to come look at it I'm in Prairie Grove, IL.


----------



## erkoehler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6H7wsgelA#t=224

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1661042 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6H7wsgelA#t=224
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


I'm thinkin I better get my salter in the truck and ready! purplebou

After all the years doing this I mainly count on the head out the window forecast.


----------



## REAPER

Wake up call today to get ready?
Anyone out doing sidewalks ?

Couple inches on the grass here in McHenry patio blocks are covered but melting fast. 

50* again by Sunday?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Salted our zero accounts. It was unexpected...


----------



## resilient63

Maybe a salting tomorrow....


----------



## snorider075

all accounts salted.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody plow? Full salt run down here!


----------



## resilient63

snorider075;1670322 said:


> all accounts salted.


We will be out salting the zeros again tonight.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I pushed. But I'm a muni. Wherever the wind didn't blow it away there was about an inch and a half.


----------



## Mark13

Full salt run and all sidewalks. One of our other guys pushed sections of multiple lots that had drifting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good for you guys. We got a salt run down here.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Salt run for us today too. I still have one contract that still has yet to be signed. They keep dragging their feet, but they've bout run out of time I reckon.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Anyone think we'll get a salting on Tuesday? Seein a rain/snow mix 30% chance. Other than that, things are looking quite grim for us this week. I'm seeing 60% chance of snow on the Monday after next, but that is going to change sooner or later.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Tuesday, maybe. Maybe.
Wed night into Thursday may give us something to do.


----------



## resilient63

Hopefully the temps will drop before the lots dry up on Monday night.


----------



## resilient63

elitelawnteam1;1673266 said:


> Anyone think we'll get a salting on Tuesday? Seein a rain/snow mix 30% chance. Other than that, things are looking quite grim for us this week. I'm seeing 60% chance of snow on the Monday after next, but that is going to change sooner or later.


We are thinking salt on Tuesday morn.


----------



## mikeplowman

whats up with this rain! its december not april.
possible event sunday-monday???? anyone else seeing anything


----------



## KJ Cramer

That's all I'm seeing as of now, maybe get a couple inches out of that. We can only hope.


----------



## resilient63

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79550324.82138.193859907387506&type=1&theater


----------



## The Lawnman

Accuweather is calling for 3 - 6" accumulation this Sunday night (12/8/13) in the Rockford area. Anyone here more on this snow fall report?


----------



## resilient63

I will be tuning in on old Skillet Head tonight.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think 3-6 might be a little high. I do think you guys up north have a shot at plowing Sunday night tho!


----------



## resilient63

Skilling just posted some expected totals. Rockford looks like maybe 2-2.5 and south is looking like only 1.0 or less.


----------



## mikeplowman

accuweather is saying 1.4" for my area. crossing fingers for at least 1"


----------



## resilient63

mikeplowman;1676909 said:


> accuweather is saying 1.4" for my area. crossing fingers for at least 1"


Maybe that salt you bought will be used.


----------



## mikeplowman

resilient63;1676972 said:


> Maybe that salt you bought will be used.


thats what i am hoping


----------



## Midwest Pond

anything close to 2" would be a wonderful day..... nice way to ease into the season


----------



## REAPER

As dry as the air is I hope it reaches the ground.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1677820 said:


> As dry as the air is I hope it reaches the ground.


It won't snow. I added some new work lights to the back of my truck and fixed one with a broken mount. After spending most of the afternoon on that project I figure it'll be a few weeks before I get to use them.


----------



## mikeplowman

first push under the belt...cant wait for the next one
maybe friday???


----------



## SnowMatt13

Wed am next push


----------



## Midwest Pond

and then a possible weekend snow


----------



## REAPER

What a great way to start the season. Nice fluffy 3-5 inch and no problems all night!


----------



## Midwest Pond

^^^ agreed.... and now a 2" to follow..... it helps start the season right


----------



## SnowMatt13

I wouldn't mind if the entire season went like this.
Nothing huge that sets you behind and breaks equipment.


----------



## ultimate plow

2" would be great. Just not excited being out in rush hour.


----------



## Midwest Pond

then we have another for the weekend and another possible tues/weds.... but that is out there too far right now


----------



## mikeplowman

SnowMatt13;1679940 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the entire season went like this.
> Nothing huge that sets you behind and breaks equipment.


same here. NO BLIZZARDS


----------



## REAPER

SnowMatt13;1679940 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the entire season went like this.
> Nothing huge that sets you behind and breaks equipment.


We can all dream that together.



ultimate plow;1680001 said:


> 2" would be great. Just not excited being out in rush hour.


Not sure where traffic is worse Elgin or here in McHenry.

Only 1 inch this morning but we had a good base down and only salted today. 
That powder just evaporates when that salt hits it, probably could have burnt off 2 inches the way the snow was.


----------



## Midwest Pond

20th/21st... GFS looks crazy.... very out there, but Weather Channel just posted about it also.... could be a major

http://ggweather.com/loops/gfs_18z_sfc.shtml


----------



## mikeplowman

off the subject of weather. are any of you guys near glenview or plow in glenview? i have a chance to bid on a strip mall and am looking for a sub to help out on the parking lot. if any one is interested please let me know if you are able to help and what you are looking for $$/hr. (plowing/shoveling/NO SALTING)

thanks gents


----------



## Abe568

Looking fir some guidance and help on installing truck side mount and wiring on a 95 ram 2500 for a western uni mount. I'm new to all this so I'm not sure what I need to order for harnesses and mounts


----------



## Mark13

Abe568;1681633 said:


> Looking fir some guidance and help on installing truck side mount and wiring on a 95 ram 2500 for a western uni mount. I'm new to all this so I'm not sure what I need to order for harnesses and mounts


What is the plow off of and what did it come with?


----------



## Abe568

Plow is off a GMC so I don't have any truck side parts. Plow is literally still in brand new shape


----------



## Midwest Pond

nothing major for us until the storm turns..... lake effect is our only chance at pushing


----------



## REAPER

Abe568;1681907 said:


> Plow is off a GMC so I don't have any truck side parts. Plow is literally still in brand new shape


Call Adams in McHenry.


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1683541 said:


> nothing major for us until the storm turns..... lake effect is our only chance at pushing


Have heard 3 different people say 3 different things. Dusting, 3-5 inch and nothing. Looks like it will be a night of waking up to see who-what-where.


----------



## Midwest Pond

6am and nothing much on the ground, a few more hours of system snow, and then we hope that the lake can dump enough on us to get over the trigger


----------



## Midwest Pond

full push..... it was nice


----------



## REAPER

Strange tracking for this one. Elgin had every bit of 3"-5" Crystal Lake had at least 2 1/2" yet McHenry was lucky if it was over 1 1/2". 

Went out early this morning and got home about 6 PM


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any big companies out NW IL that Rent lifts. I need a dozen of them in Dubuque Iowa. Sunbelt has failed me. My united rentals rep isn't responding


----------



## mikeplowman

@1olddogtwo- how has the plow slick been? is it working as described?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeplowman;1684967 said:


> @1olddogtwo- how has the plow slick been? is it working as described?


I would give it a 8 out of 10. Wanted it more to seal the paint. The sticker is still there!

Wish I put it on my truck......see other chicago thread as to why


----------



## mikeplowman

1olddogtwo;1684971 said:


> I would give it a 8 out of 10. Wanted it more to seal the paint. The sticker is still there!
> 
> Wish I put it on my truck......see other chicago thread as to why


yea i saw that you had a run in with a handicap sign...sorry to hear
i had a run in last year when a 80ft tree popped out and crashed into my back bumper. **** happens


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

1olddogtwo;1684960 said:


> Any big companies out NW IL that Rent lifts. I need a dozen of them in Dubuque Iowa. Sunbelt has failed me. My united rentals rep isn't responding


we use illini hi reach out of elgin

idk about there inventory at hand


----------



## snorider075

looking for a realiable sub. anybody know of anybody looking for work? Two no shows. Thanks
Mike 630-768-3613


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

snorider075;1686510 said:


> looking for a realiable sub. anybody know of anybody looking for work? Two no shows. Thanks
> Mike 630-768-3613


Where and what


----------



## erkoehler

We're heading out at 3, hopefully its not too crazy with rush hour.


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck tonight everyone......

the weekend numbers are getting better for us in the north..... still to be watched, but 8"+ is showing up on multiple models


----------



## snorider075

Mdwstsnow512;1686555 said:


> Where and what


Between aurora and st.charles


----------



## ultimate plow

Crappy timing yet again. But it sounds like a busy evening early morning ahead of us.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1686849 said:


> good luck tonight everyone......
> 
> the weekend numbers are getting better for us in the north..... still to be watched, but 8"+ is showing up on multiple models


That would be a ton of hours for the weekend!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Saturday night into late Sunday..... about an hour away from next set of models


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1687015 said:


> Saturday night into late Sunday..... about an hour away from next set of models


I'll be sitting in my truck awaiting the update.


----------



## Midwest Pond

you salting already?


----------



## Mark13

Been snowing here in Woodstock for a couple hours. Nothing to crazy on the ground yet.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1687040 said:


> you salting already?


Yes, we have two trucks out salting now & and two trucks sitting on zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## Midwest Pond

nice..... i'm heading out in AM.... nothing pressing for me.... but by tomorrow AM a full route


----------



## Midwest Pond

Eric, everything is still showing 8+ for Saturday/Sunday..... hopefully we stay on this track, but so far, a southern path and a northern path have Northern Illinois in the middle


crazy out there right now, a lot of accidents around the Mundelein area


----------



## pieperlc

Have any of you guys used lightning for deicing material? It's treated salt sold through Conserv fs available in bulk ot bagged. Looking for input before buying.


----------



## resilient63

Have a neighbor that works for the village of barrington. The weather service the village uses called a meeting yesterday. He is saying that this storm has the potential of being a 14-24 inch storm.


----------



## erkoehler

resilient63;1689852 said:


> Have a neighbor that works for the village of barrington. The weather service the village uses called a meeting yesterday. He is saying that this storm has the potential of being a 14-24 inch storm.


If it wasn't shifting northwest.


----------



## ultimate plow

Still looking good for the northside. Ill be more than happy with 3". But 3-7" looks to be the trend ad it has been the last 2 days.


----------



## Midwest Pond

we are still in it!


----------



## mikeplowman

we just have to watch out for the TEMP!!
looks like we are right around the freezing point +/-

i just need 2" to go out and make money


----------



## resilient63

We set to go out at 3:00 am for a salt run.payup


----------



## Mark13

Loaded up for an early morning salt run. I just stepped out on the concrete patio, solid film of ice. Dog went down, I almost went down too lol


----------



## STOSHMAN

We just started using Lightning in bulk recently and like it. Its worth the $$


----------



## Mark13

STOSHMAN;1691541 said:


> We just started using Lightning in bulk recently and like it. Its worth the $$


I agree that it works well. I'm having problems with it packing in my spreader while wet, when it's dry I have no complaints.


----------



## REAPER

Hope everyone gets some good sleep before tomorrow night.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1691800 said:


> Hope everyone gets some good sleep before tomorrow night.


How's your spreader been?


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;1691653 said:


> I agree that it works well. I'm having problems with it packing in my spreader while wet, when it's dry I have no complaints.


Iv had similar problems mark. Eapecially whens its cold and snowing the salt gets wet and compacts itself in the hopper. Sometimes 5 min of moving it around works. But yea i hate when its just spitting it out in spurts takes twice as long to salt a lot.


----------



## ultimate plow

I am sick and tired of snow n ice already. I think we salted 4 times in the past 24 hours. Time for bed.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;1691804 said:


> How's your spreader been?


Working like a champ now that I replaced the spinner motor, thanks. Thumbs Up

Already spread more than we did in January 2013. December last year we didn't get anything , so I am liking the year so far. They can keep that wet heavy stuff that is predicted late tonight and tomorrow. We will get some but not the 8+ they were calling for a couple days ago. After the ice/mix it is going to be cement that comes down and we are hoping it only is a couple inches. wesport

I see you guys in and out all the time over there by Fast Eddie's.


----------



## pieperlc

STOSHMAN;1691541 said:


> We just started using Lightning in bulk recently and like it. Its worth the $$


Thanks. Exactly the information I was looking. Nothing worse then buying a semi load of salt, mulch, etc. and not being happy with the product. What tonnage per acre are you throwing it down at?


----------



## pieperlc

Mark13;1691653 said:


> I agree that it works well. I'm having problems with it packing in my spreader while wet, when it's dry I have no complaints.


Thanks for the tip and info. Hopefully going to get the boss 8000 with pintle chain. Any problems you could foresee with that unit?


----------



## pieperlc

Thanks for the help. Good luck with the snow everybody.

One more question for anybody schooled on GM trucks. Getting a new dump and looking at a 2012 and a 2014 3500HD. Any differences that I should choose one over the other a far as standard options that anyone knows of? Both are setup as work trucks and 9' Monroe dumps. Bad part is neither one are on my dealers lot so it's hard to compare.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1692161 said:


> Working like a champ now that I replaced the spinner motor, thanks. Thumbs Up
> 
> Already spread more than we did in January 2013. December last year we didn't get anything , so I am liking the year so far. They can keep that wet heavy stuff that is predicted late tonight and tomorrow. We will get some but not the 8+ they were calling for a couple days ago. After the ice/mix it is going to be cement that comes down and we are hoping it only is a couple inches. wesport
> 
> I see you guys in and out all the time over there by Fast Eddie's.


I was loading myself and the little dump truck when you pulled in and started salting the east lot. I flipped my lightbar on when I left but idk if you were facing the right way to see.

I'm hoping for a nice little storm but I don't want anything crazy, no 10+ inches of snow here.



pieperlc;1692196 said:


> Thanks for the tip and info. Hopefully going to get the boss 8000 with pintle chain. Any problems you could foresee with that unit?


You should be ok. The spreaders stosh is running have drag chains. I'm running a snow ex with an auger and it's working ok but not great. Our material is very wet these last couple loads, the first load was dry and it flowed very nice.


----------



## REAPER

Not even a full inch on the ground in McHenry. 
Salt run for sure.


----------



## mikeplowman

The hype of this storm was strong all week. 
Then it is actually go time, and we only get ice and <1".
This sucks, i could of used another push before x-mas hits.
Oh well, at least my salt pile is going down and its only december!!

what are the totals everyone else has for this "snowstorm"?


----------



## Mark13

Just over an inch and still snowing here in Woodstock.


----------



## Midwest Pond

coming down steady in Mundelein/Libertyville area..... 1.5" and going we'll get our Christmas push here today


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think we all knew this wasnt gonna be the huge storm they called for.


----------



## Midwest Pond

glad this wasn't more..... incredibly packed down


have a great day everyone..... drive safe.... almost had a guy back into me already, driving with all his windows covered still


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1693374 said:


> glad this wasn't more..... incredibly packed down
> 
> have a great day everyone..... drive safe.... almost had a guy back into me already, driving with all his windows covered still


Try plowing a church as the people are pulling in the lot 10/15 cars at a time. :angry:

Got a quick 2 inch or so in Crystal Lake. McHenry may have 2-3 inch down. Came down hard and fast when it did. Elgin had less but still got to plow a couple of lots that are 0 tolerance down there. 
I'm with ya on not getting that 8-10 inch they were calling for a few days ago. That stuff is tranny killer snow. If it was drove on already it was a real hard HARD PACK down with a coating of ice under it. :crying:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Couldn't imagine the church situation.....

I wonder how much water was in that 2-3".... it was crazy, at least the salt was able to do its job before everything freezes up tonight
I haven't looked at tonight yet, but I think we are supposed to get 1/2-1" of clipper system to freeze over tonight.


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1693657 said:


> Couldn't imagine the church situation.....
> 
> I wonder how much water was in that 2-3".... it was crazy, at least the salt was able to do its job before everything freezes up tonight
> I haven't looked at tonight yet, but I think we are supposed to get 1/2-1" of clipper system to freeze over tonight.


If that upper air was colder I would wager we would have seen at least 12" of fluff out of that. Real high water content as the piles had water running from them as I was stacking.

Yeah the church is a blast when there is a service going on and I have to plow at the same time.  
I honestly find it hard to believe people in a group like that driving cars can be so ignorant as a whole.


----------



## mikeplowman

@ Midwest Pond- i drove past you or one of your trucks(white with blue pond logo on door) today around 12pm in Gregs Landing, Vernon Hills.

Hi!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

That was me 

So how bad does my truck look in daylight? lol


----------



## mikeplowman

Im sure it looks ALOT better at night time 

I was driving a silver ram with red plow hanging on the front with a bad wheel bearing you might of heard if your windows were rolled down. 2nd bearing in less than 1yr


----------



## Midwest Pond

bearings no fun.... bringing my truck inside today to clean up all my connections, near the end of the route, the plow wasn't getting power

Hopefully this Christmas Eve clipper happens.... I'd love 1 more push here...... after that we wait for a bit


----------



## mikeplowman

i always put dielectric grease in all my connections and battery terminal posts. has been working for me so far.
i have also heard about spraying fluid film in/on all connects as well


to be honest with you, i hope this clipper does not happen b/c my truck is down


----------



## erkoehler

Another quick 2" would be nice. This quick hits are great!


----------



## Midwest Pond

NAM just came back..... showing 2-3" for us tomorrow night into Weds. 10pm start w/ a 6AM finish


----------



## captshawn

EK what was the stuff we sprayed on the batteries at your shop?


----------



## Mark13

Truck is fueled, Salter is full, Plow has new edges. Ready to go.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

How much are they saying for ohare area.


----------



## Midwest Pond

2" Lunar........


----------



## Midwest Pond

Merry Christmas everyone to you and your families!!!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Merry Christmas everyone! and let the snow fly!


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;1695173 said:


> Truck is fueled, Salter is full, Plow has new edges. Ready to go.


I blame this post as the reason for the bust. 

Hope everyone is making Christmas a joy for their kids. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1696508 said:


> I blame this post as the reason for the bust.
> 
> Hope everyone is making Christmas a joy for their kids. Thumbs Up


Yeah... My bad. Waiting to see right now about going out and salting.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;1696509 said:


> Yeah... My bad. Waiting to see right now about going out and salting.


Same here. Most places are closed for the day so we have a while to do what needs to be done. I put so much salt on that church lot yesterday it should be good to go with what little we had overnight.

Cul-de-sacs are at a 2 inch trigger and it sure did not meet that last night. I had my mind and body ready for that 3-5" most were calling for. I just did not fill the salter or gas up.


----------



## erkoehler

We salted pretty heavy yesterday, I'm thinking we'll probably leave it sit till tonight.


----------



## ultimate plow

Going to let the next wave come thru and drop whatever it will and then go out later on in the day. The church and barrington subdivision are being taken care of by boss man this morning. Merry christmas


----------



## ultimate plow

Its nice to see snow falling every other day. Snowing nice and christmasy right now lol. The treated roads are covered again.


----------



## ultimate plow

Well be out plowing at 3. Nice


----------



## road2damascus

Just rolled through wonder lake mchenry then all the way east to lake. Fun driving in 2wd. White out conditions on roads with no street lamps. Not many plow trucks out.


----------



## Midwest Pond

What a nice Christmas gift this was!!!!


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1697145 said:


> What a nice Christmas gift this was!!!!


I agree!


----------



## REAPER

road2damascus;1697020 said:


> Just rolled through wonder lake mchenry then all the way east to lake. Fun driving in 2wd. White out conditions on roads with no street lamps. Not many plow trucks out.


We were already out plowing/salting when you posted this. 

I love this fluff stuff we have been getting so far. wesport


----------



## road2damascus

REAPER;1697551 said:


> We were already out plowing/salting when you posted this.


Ok. Note to self, dont post in this weather specific thread while it is snowing in the cities it covers.

I ended up pushing/salting all commercial and residential accounts.


----------



## ultimate plow

Anybody hearing about snow tuesday night into wed? I heard skilling say something and accu Lie has 4-8" for us


----------



## Midwest Pond

as of this morning...... as usual, time will tell


----------



## lawninc

Not weather related but is location related. Anyone known of a Saltdogg dealer in the Mchenry area? Their website only lists regional as a distributor!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

RG smith equipment in des plaines. Really nice place.


----------



## Mark13

Morning all. Getting to sleep in two mornings in a row is rather weird based on how this winter has started off.


----------



## erkoehler

lawninc;1698089 said:


> Not weather related but is location related. Anyone known of a Saltdogg dealer in the Mchenry area? Their website only lists regional as a distributor!!!


Master truck and trailer in Waukegan


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1698122 said:


> Morning all. Getting to sleep in two mornings in a row is rather weird based on how this winter has started off.


Slept from 9am yesterday to 5am this morning. I am caught up. Had five sleepless nights this season.


----------



## Midwest Pond

damn!!! 20 hours of sleep? did they check for breathing?


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1698201 said:


> damn!!! 20 hours of sleep? did they check for breathing?


 between waking up, eating, supposedly watching planes with my kids and a couple invoices....probably only 16-17 real hours.


----------



## road2damascus

If they say 4-8" now, we may get an inch or two by time Tuesday rolls around. I am not complaining. That just seems to be the trend. 1-4" once or twice a week will make me plenty of money.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was just reading a whole blog about a storm predicted for between January 17th and the 21st.... if you believe in 3 week predictions

http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2013/12/january-17-21-potential-colorado-low.html


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1698122 said:


> Morning all. Getting to sleep in two mornings in a row is rather weird based on how this winter has started off.


Don't get use to it. Sleep in tomorrow and maybe Sunday.

Salt run possible Sunday. 1/2in +\-.

Salt run, maybe a push Monday night. 1/2-1in +\-.

Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.

All can change we know. Get rest now tho, our good winter looks to stay this way!!!!!


----------



## Meezer

Pushin 2 Please;1698458 said:


> Don't get use to it. Sleep in tomorrow and maybe Sunday.
> 
> Salt run possible Sunday. 1/2in +\-.
> 
> Salt run, maybe a push Monday night. 1/2-1in +\-.
> 
> Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.
> 
> All can change we know. Get rest now tho, our good winter looks to stay this way!!!!!


Sounds great!


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1698458 said:


> Don't get use to it. Sleep in tomorrow and maybe Sunday.
> 
> Salt run possible Sunday. 1/2in +\-.
> 
> Salt run, maybe a push Monday night. 1/2-1in +\-.
> 
> Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.
> 
> All can change we know. Get rest now tho, our good winter looks to stay this way!!!!!


I'm definitely sleeping in considering I just got home from being out with friends. I'm ok with the way the forcast is looking, going to be a little chilly out there the beginning of this next week though. Should be some dry and fluffy snow though!


----------



## Midwest Pond

good day to try and get the ice jams out of my gutters


----------



## Midwest Pond

here is two different runs of the next 7 day snow totals


----------



## SnowMatt13

I vote for the second one please.


----------



## Midwest Pond

here is a local guy's page on Facebook....

https://www.facebook.com/davesweathereye there are a few weather geeks on there who monitor multiple pages and keep track of latest model runs


----------



## clncut

SnowMatt13;1699462 said:


> I vote for the second one please.


I second that vote!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1698458 said:


> Don't get use to it. Sleep in tomorrow and maybe Sunday.
> 
> Salt run possible Sunday. 1/2in +\-.
> 
> Salt run, maybe a push Monday night. 1/2-1in +\-.
> 
> Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.
> 
> All can change we know. Get rest now tho, our good winter looks to stay this way!!!!!


I'm sticking with this as of NOW.

Oh yeah, Thursday looks good for us too!


----------



## Midwest Pond

^^^^ this nice stream of small hits could make the next two weeks very profitable

has anyone else noticed that some companies are shorting sites of salt already? its going to be a long year for some companies if they are on the wrong side of a bad contract


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1700091 said:


> ^^^^ this nice stream of small hits could make the next two weeks very profitable
> 
> has anyone else noticed that some companies are shorting sites of salt already? its going to be a long year for some companies if they are on the wrong side of a bad contract


I know some big box stores are out of bagged salt.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I drove by small condos and apartment complexes that were never treated the last two storms


freezing moisture outside right now, almost fell on my arse in my driveway


----------



## Midwest Pond




----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS said 6-8 at the border starting tomorrow night now.
So.....everyone get ready and hyped to get another dusting!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

the 6-8" would start late Tuesday and go into Thursday..... its a very drawn out system


----------



## KJ Cramer

Wish the system would get in and get out. I hate trying to plow or even salt at these shopping centers with the moronic customers all over the place. Hello...truck/equipment blinky lights all over them, get out of my way or atleast don't pull/walk in my way!


----------



## REAPER

Salted accounts through the night. Saw some guys scraping < 1/4 of dust! 

Anyone in Crystal Lake do that American Mattress on RT14 near Pingree?


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;1702659 said:


> Salted accounts through the night. Saw some guys scraping < 1/4 of dust!
> 
> Anyone in Crystal Lake do that American Mattress on RT14 near Pingree?


No sir! I saw a few guys plowing in island lake too, pointless.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Happy New Year to all of you and your families.

Be safe the next few days, the alcohol induced idiots don't see flashing lights.


----------



## mikeplowman

Are you ready??

i am now, finally got my truck back from mechanic bout 1hr ago.

BE SAFE OUT THERE!!!! watch out for the drunks


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Im ready to go! tonight's gonna be a fun one!
​


----------



## Mark13

Cleaned up lots this morning, got some sleep, loaded up with salt and filled the salt bin, now back at home to watch it snow. I'd say we have about an inch or so on the ground in woodstock with steady snow


----------



## resilient63

Just shoveled the drive. We have atleast 4-5 inches on the ground


----------



## resilient63

REAPER;1702659 said:


> Salted accounts through the night. Saw some guys scraping < 1/4 of dust!
> 
> Anyone in Crystal Lake do that American Mattress on RT14 near Pingree?


I know the guy that does that property. Is it the one with the out patient office for Good Shephard?


----------



## Midwest Pond

resilient63;1703264 said:


> Just shoveled the drive. We have atleast 4-5 inches on the ground


same in Mundelein, wasn't planning on heading out till morning but its going to start back up around midnight with the next wave


----------



## elitelawnteam1

goin to  for a bit. when are we getting round two?


----------



## ultimate plow

Had every bit of 8-10" thru elgin barrington and algonquin. I hope the snows done for the night. Lots of hours this week.. Now sleep for a bit.


----------



## ultimate plow

2 broken plow markers from hitting man hole covers 2 seprate occasions. Also hit a concrete lip that stopped me in my tracks and banged my head on the ceiling. That was a first. I only want 2" sat night. Please and thanks


----------



## Midwest Pond

not as exciting here.... just drove the last half day without power steering


----------



## resilient63

3-6 inches of snow starting tomorrow into sunday ?


----------



## mikeplowman

running out of room to put snow on some accounts. 
at least the storm was light and fluffy.

I'm hearing 2"-4" sat thru sun BUT FRIGID


----------



## Mark13

So windy.


----------



## REAPER

Why do brake lines pop right when you are in the groove of the night? ! :realmad:


----------



## elitelawnteam1

I made the mistake of putting my wings on. it felt like my plow turned into a ******* pusher box! Except when it got completely full, the plow would glide up over the snow and leave a 1-2" film of snow behind. I hate plowing over 5 inches! I was lucky i didn't break anything. Keep it slow and steady.


----------



## Midwest Pond

slushy, heavy snow that will be freezing walls of ice to run into.....

good luck out there guys, especially in these temps by the end


----------



## Mark13

Glad I have V plow for some of these drifts on country driveways. I've plowed multiple driveways 4 or more times today to keep them opened up. A couple drifts stopped me dead and I had to back up for another running start at them.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mark13;1707965 said:


> Glad I have V plow for some of these drifts on country driveways. I've plowed multiple driveways 4 or more times today to keep them opened up. A couple drifts stopped me dead and I had to back up for another running start at them.


I hate picking things up off the floor :laughing:


----------



## Mark13

Midwest Pond;1708291 said:


> I hate picking things up off the floor :laughing:


I knew the one driveway was going to plow hard, I didn't expect it to stop me 6 or 7 times in 400'. Each time with a running start and I'm plenty heavy too with the loaded salter.

Edit, crappy picture from my first pass this morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

8 foot Boss straight blade goes up and down great. No left or right? Any help is welcome.


Put a 7'6" on the truck, so its rolling. Just want it fixed soon.


It's a plow side issue. The 7'6" is working great on the same truck?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm thinking solenoid on pump? Thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

any of you guys having problems with red fuel In your machines


----------



## REAPER

Pushin 2 Please;1708512 said:


> 8 foot Boss straight blade goes up and down great. No left or right? Any help is welcome.
> 
> Put a 7'6" on the truck, so its rolling. Just want it fixed soon.
> 
> It's a plow side issue. The 7'6" is working great on the same truck?


I had this problem with mine when I bought t. Was the reason I got it cheap because it wouldn't move L/R. I asked B&B , here is his response that helped fix mine at the time.

Originally Posted by B&B 
First thing to do is narrow it down to a mechanical or hydraulic issue. Disconnect the angle ram hoses at the manifold and lay them in a bucket, coffee can etc and see if you can manually move the blade by hand. If it still feels tight go ahead and push it against something, but gently. If it still won't move then the rams are froze up for sure. However, if it does move with the hoses disconnected then it's an issue with the angle valve or it's control wiring. For that, check the electrical connections on the coils first paying special attention to the ground wire, because to lose both angle functions simultaneously a bad ground on the coils is the most common. While you're there, have a helper run the controller and check each angle coil for magnetism with a metal object. If it's good you'll feel it pull. If it all checks out fine to this point then most likely it's the spool in the angle valve itself that's damaged or stuck. That comes from hitting an object way too hard the last time the plow was used. You can pull the angle valve out of the block and manually stroke it's spool with a small pick or screwdriver to see if it moves. If you get to this point I think you'll find it won't because it's bent/damaged and the valve needs replaced.

That should give you all the info you need to fully diagnose it but if you run into something you're not sure on just give me a holler again.

30B is the one you're after. Where you push to try to get the spool to move is in the bottom end of the valve. Should be able to move it a little, not much but a little and it should spring back on it own. If it doesn't move then the spool in the valve is stuck (which is what you're pushing on inside the valve) thus it needs replaced and your diagnosing is complete.

Even though you didn't get to test the coils, I highly doubt they're both bad and that is the only way you can lose BOTH angle functions and it not be anything else. The fact that you now know it isn't a mechanical issue leads me to you finding the spool is stuck in the valve. Thus this test.









Doing what B&B said fixxed mine and it cost me just my time.


----------



## Midwest Pond

made it through the snowfalls without issues

this morning, truck won't turn over in the cold....... fuel pump quit.....

Wish it was warmer before I crawl under my truck in my driveway.... not looking forward to this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1712162 said:


> made it through the snowfalls without issues
> 
> this morning, truck won't turn over in the cold....... fuel pump quit.....
> 
> Wish it was warmer before I crawl under my truck in my driveway.... not looking forward to this


maybe the pond water frozen it


----------



## Midwest Pond

funny part is yesterday I received a call for a pond job in Spring already...... the ponds keep coming


but back to the fuel pump, this is going to suck...... don't want to have it towed anywhere, every place is packed. I might as well rough it and do it myself


----------



## erkoehler

What are you guys hearing for possible freezing rain later this week?


----------



## Midwest Pond

thursday south..... and then over the weekend a mixed mess


----------



## mikeplowman

I'm looking for bagged rock.
Anyone know any local spot selling bagged rock salt for cheap? looking for a skid worth


----------



## captshawn

mikeplowman;1713323 said:


> I'm looking for bagged rock.
> Anyone know any local spot selling bagged rock salt for cheap? looking for a skid worth


Have you tried Reinders?
REINDERS, INC.
1000 S. Butterfield Road
Suite 1007
Vernon Hills, IL 60061
Phone: (847) 573-0300
Fax: (847) 573-0303


----------



## giggity

When are you guys planning on salting?


----------



## REAPER

Salted all this morning. 
Could not believe how slick the roads were this morning. I was NASCAR slideways a couple of times on Randal rd.


----------



## Midwest Pond

We have a clipper on Tuesday that may give us 3-4"


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1719241 said:


> We have a clipper on Tuesday that may give us 3-4"


That would be sweet. ussmileyflag

Could really use all the hours possible this year. Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

agreed, the more bills I pay, the more I seem to find to pay....lol


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1719231 said:


> Salted all this morning.
> Could not believe how slick the roads were this morning. I was NASCAR slideways a couple of times on Randal rd.


Agreed. I had it sideways on the skinny pedal a few times in 4wd. My intention wasn't to screw around, I really just wanted to salt my lots and scrape up some ice chunks from the sidewalk crew and go home but getting to the lots was half the battle. I felt like Ken Block in his Gymkhana car.


----------



## Abe568

Looking to do some tint on my pick-up and was wondering if anyone in our area does this on the side or know any shops that do a good job at doing it.


----------



## mikeplowman

The Tintworks out of Vernon Hills. Its a good buddy of mine. His shop is in the back building of Ernie's Towing. He uses Llumar films NOT 3M's junk. Has been tinting high end cars for over 15yrs. 

Mike R.
224-558-3434


----------



## Mark13

http://www.yelp.com/biz/carl-darling-window-tinting-mchenry

He did my truck and numerous others. No problems with any of them and some are in pretty rough conditions (farm trucks and plow/salt)


----------



## erkoehler

Carl Darling in Mchenry does all my trucks and he does a few boats a year as well.


----------



## Abe568

Good fair pricing?


----------



## erkoehler

Abe568;1720861 said:


> Good fair pricing?


Yes, and quality work more importantly.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Winter Weather advisory in Kenosha county...... Hopefully it extends into Lake soon


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1721361 said:


> Winter Weather advisory in Kenosha county...... Hopefully it extends into Lake soon


Winnebago, IL; Boone, IL; McHenry, IL; Lake, IL; Ogle, IL; Lee, IL; De Kalb, IL; Kane, IL; DuPage, IL; Cook, IL; La Salle, IL; Kendall, IL; Grundy, IL; Will, IL; Kankakee, IL; Livingston, IL; Iroquois, IL; Ford, IL; Lake, IN; Porter, IN; Newton, IN; Jasper, IN; Benton, IN

NTENSE BAND OF SNOW POSSIBLE TUESDAY MORNING WITH MORE SNOW AND STRONG WINDS POSSIBLE TUESDAY EVENING...

A POTENT ALBERTA CLIPPER WILL MOVE ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS TUESDAY AFTERNOON. AS THIS SYSTEM APPROACHES... SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE AREA BY EARLY TUESDAY MORNING. THE SNOW SHOULD ONSET BY DAYBREAK ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS. IT APPEARS THE SNOW COULD FALL MODERATELY TO HEAVILY AT TIMES... ESPECIALLY ALONG AND NORTH OF INTERSTATE 80 FOR A 2 TO 3 HOUR PERIOD THROUGH LATE MORNING. DURING THIS TIME... A QUICK 1 TO 2 INCHES... WITH ISOLATED HIGHER AMOUNTS... COULD FALL. THIS SNOWFALL APPEARS THAT IT WILL ADVERSELY IMPACT THE MORNING RUSH ACROSS THE AREA. THE SNOW WILL BECOME VERY LIGHT OR EVEN STOP EARLY TUESDAY AFTERNOON. HOWEVER... SNOW SHOWERS WILL REDEVELOP BY EARLY TUESDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE INTO THE NIGHT. THIS COULD PRODUCE ANOTHER 1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS NORTHERN SECTIONS OF THE AREA. IT CURRENTLY APPEARS THE HIGHEST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL OCCUR TO THE NORTH OF INTERSTATE 80.

WINDS WILL ALSO INCREASE SIGNIFICANTLY OUT OF THE WEST NORTHWEST BY EARLY TUESDAY EVENING. WIND SPEEDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH... WITH GUSTS POTENTIALLY IN EXCESS OF 40 MPH APPEAR PROBABLE TUESDAY EVENING. THIS IN COMBINATION WITH ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL COULD RESULT IN LOW VISIBILITIES WITH CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. MOTORISTS PLANNING TRAVEL ACROSS THE AREA TUESDAY MORNING AND TUESDAY EVENING... SHOULD PREPARE FOR HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS AND CONSIDER ALLOWING ADDITIONAL TIME TO REACH YOUR DESTINATIONS.


----------



## REAPER

Everyone get stuck in that deep stuff today? :crying:


----------



## Midwest Pond

that sorta sucked....huh?


----------



## nevrnf

MR. Elite on here does tint also.


----------



## Midwest Pond

At least you guys west have a better shot at a push...... each model run diminishes the Lake County amounts


----------



## mikeplowman

accuweather just knocked off 1" from my area total. now is 1.5" and I've heard the news has brought totals down to 1"-3". hoping for 2" but willing to live with a salting (i guess)

side note:
just installed tonight a set of hellwig air helper air bags on my truck. didn't really get to play with it to much due to lack of daylight and f'ing cold out. tomorrow is another day to play it


----------



## Midwest Pond

at least we got our push out of this one...... and still falling


----------



## mikeplowman

have you heard any totals yet?
did we squeak by and get 2"?


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public

Snow totals my friend

I know official for buffalo grove 2.1


----------



## Midwest Pond

fun weekend upcoming!!!


----------



## mikeplowman

Midwest Pond;1732832 said:


> fun weekend upcoming!!!


yeah looks like it…

I'm seeing 3"+/- for friday night
but i'm hearing sunday is suppose to be bigger. is this true?


----------



## Midwest Pond

yes.... Sunday is carrying more moisture.... a heavier snow also


----------



## The Lawnman

Midwest Pond;1733048 said:


> yes.... Sunday is carrying more moisture.... a heavier snow also


I'm not seeing any predictions regarding Sunday's snow fall totals. Where are you getting this information?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I've seen/heard/read anywhere from 2-4 on Sunday to 3-6. However, it's still a clipper type system and the forecasts are even more iffy. With the ones we've been through, if they say 2-4 we get 3/4, if they say 1/2 we get 2.....


----------



## The Lawnman

I know…I'd like to be a meteorologist, you can get it completely wrong 50% of the time and still have a job. That don't fly in my business. With all the wind we've been having, even a little accumulation will result in drifting which will provide more justification for going out, at least to the commercials. Cheers!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Here is one model I always look at... just forward through a few days to see Sunday.... it's fairly accurate 3 days out.
The other models are longer term so pretty up in the air.

http://ggweather.com/loops/gfs_18z_sfc.shtml


----------



## Midwest Pond

When plows attack!!!

http://www.myfoxchicago.com/story/24546206/wrong-way-driver-on-kennedy-stopped-by-snow-plow


----------



## REAPER

Everyone rested and ready for the next round on Thursday? 
Save the salt as February looks to be as nice as January was.

Someone on here got a new toy! 
Made me jealous to see it , but it sure is nice! ussmileyflag


----------



## mikeplowman

running low on bagged rock…called suppliers and big box stores today..all out or priced really high…

what are you guys seeing for the thursday event?

what? who? got the new toy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.suntimes.com/25223542-41...salt-supply-thanks-to-challenging-winter.html


----------



## mikeplowman

you boys ready?


----------



## REAPER

mikeplowman;1741369 said:


> you boys ready?


Truck/salter washed and new cutting edge on! Thumbs Up


----------



## mikeplowman

REAPER;1741487 said:


> Truck/salter washed and new cutting edge on! Thumbs Up


Washed??!!
Whats that


----------



## mikeplowman

Anyone have an bagged rock for sale for cheap?
Had to buy HD salt and its really fine. Its like spreading sand almost.
Thanks


----------



## resilient63

mikeplowman;1744032 said:


> Anyone have an bagged rock for sale for cheap?
> Had to buy HD salt and its really fine. Its like spreading sand almost.
> Thanks


FS In wauconda. 284.skid


----------



## Ranger429

Where at, Lurveys?


----------



## resilient63

Wauconda FS


----------



## Ranger429

resilient63;1746743 said:


> Wauconda FS


Ok, when I first saw FS I was thinking it meant for sale. I'll give them a call tomorrow, thanks for the tip.


----------



## mikeplowman

resilient63;1746716 said:


> FS In wauconda. 284.skid


I always forget about that place.
thanks man


----------



## KJ Cramer

I have 6 skids available for 275 each, take one or all. Pm me if interested. I'm just over the border in the middle of Kenosha. Delivery is available.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Anyone need salt?, and I'm selling 4 tons of bulk rock salt.

$190 delivered to anywhere in McHenry County

(Lowe Enterprises is selling for well over $200/ton right now)


Call/txt/message me 224-639-2714


Thanks


----------



## mikeplowman

captshawn;1713413 said:


> Have you tried Reinders?
> REINDERS, INC.
> 1000 S. Butterfield Road
> Suite 1007
> Vernon Hills, IL 60061
> Phone: (847) 573-0300
> Fax: (847) 573-0303


good call!!! 
$215 a skid
picking mine up tomorrow


----------



## REAPER

Another great night.
May I just remind everyone , If you push snow into the street/cul-de-sac I am plowing? It will end up all back in the entrance you pushed it out of!!!

Bad thing about a good winter is it brings out many lowballers and guys who have no brains and should probably not even be driving ,let alone plowing. Another thing. At 4 am if you have all your lights going and are driving down the road? The rest of us laugh at you. It impresses NO ONE.


----------



## dheavychevy38

The company i drive for askes that we drive with the lights on.


----------



## REAPER

dheavychevy38;1752453 said:


> The company i drive for askes that we drive with the lights on.


Your own truck? 
I find that hard to believe if it is. 
Unless you are actually plowing the road it is foolish and desensitizes regular people driving. 
I would tell them to pound sand. More people cuss at you than look at you.


----------



## WilliamOak

Forget the statue but anyone can look it up- over 8'6" wide plows need a light visible 360* on at all times and a certain size flag on the DS. Hence the tovar arctic etc trucks with them.


----------



## Ranger429

mikeplowman;1748938 said:


> good call!!!
> $215 a skid
> picking mine up tomorrow


Picking a skid up tomorrow as well.



WilliamOak;1752509 said:


> Forget the statue but anyone can look it up- over 8'6" wide plows need a light visible 360* on at all times and a certain size flag on the DS. Hence the tovar arctic etc trucks with them.


Just brought up in another thread. While I run a 9' I never run down the road with my light on.



> Illinois Vehicle Code 5/15-101(c) The provisions of this Chapter governing size, weight, and load do not apply to any snow and ice removal equipment that is no more than 12 feet in width, if the equipment displays flags at least 18 inches square mounted on the driver's side of the snow plow.
> These vehicles must be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the top of the cab and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight. If the load on the transport vehicle blocks the visibility of the amber lighting from the rear of the vehicle, the vehicle must also be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the rear of the load and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight.


----------



## REAPER

WilliamOak;1752509 said:


> Forget the statue but anyone can look it up- over 8'6" wide plows need a light visible 360* on at all times and a certain size flag on the DS. Hence the tovar arctic etc trucks with them.


You know the ones am talking about. None of them are over 9'. Most times they are 7'6". 
Just really pizzed at some of the plow guys out there after the last 2 events and how they make the rest of us look. If you claim to be a professional , then be one. 
I saw a Jeep on Randal with a small plow (mold board looked to be all of 12inchs tall and clear) I bet he had more money in lights then he had in the plow. Other guys that push snow out and into the streets I do. Jackwads that pull in a lot you are doing and want to talk then ask what you charge for doing the lot. Trucks fishtailing for 1/4 mile after a light turns green and the laughing about it when you see them at the next light.

It is a reflection on us all.


----------



## ultimate plow

REAPER;1752555 said:


> You know the ones am talking about. None of them are over 9'. Most times they are 7'6".
> Just really pizzed at some of the plow guys out there after the last 2 events and how they make the rest of us look. If you claim to be a professional , then be one.
> I saw a Jeep on Randal with a small plow (mold board looked to be all of 12inchs tall and clear) I bet he had more money in lights then he had in the plow. Other guys that push snow out and into the streets I do. Jackwads that pull in a lot you are doing and want to talk then ask what you charge for doing the lot. Trucks fishtailing for 1/4 mile after a light turns green and the laughing about it when you see them at the next light.
> 
> It is a reflection on us all.


LOL. I sometimes flash my headlamps oncoming if I see a dummy driving with them on. If its daytimeI just shake my head in displeasure. . But the majority of them are 7'6" plows on half tons. Either way turn strobes off when driving from site to site


----------



## WilliamOak

Oh ya I know exactly the type you're referring to, I'll sometimes forget from site to site during the day but never a conscious effort.


----------



## MR. Elite

REAPER;1752555 said:


> You know the ones am talking about. None of them are over 9'. Most times they are 7'6".
> Just really pizzed at some of the plow guys out there after the last 2 events and how they make the rest of us look. If you claim to be a professional , then be one.
> I saw a Jeep on Randal with a small plow (mold board looked to be all of 12inchs tall and clear) I bet he had more money in lights then he had in the plow. Other guys that push snow out and into the streets I do. Jackwads that pull in a lot you are doing and want to talk then ask what you charge for doing the lot. Trucks fishtailing for 1/4 mile after a light turns green and the laughing about it when you see them at the next light.
> 
> It is a reflection on us all.


WORD.. Preach to the people REAPER!!!! 
Its soooo true… A lot of people jus plow cause it cool or who knows wat..!? But the Ahole driving really gets 2 me!! Now when Ur drivin a 7,000lb truck, with a 800lb or more steel plate hanging off the front end, drifting around turns, fish tailing off of stop lights and driving like a compete fool doesn't make U a good driver or cool in ant regards!!! Not 2 mention the guys that do drink or get drunk when they plow… Absolutely disgraceful!! Makes majority of the general public think we all R like that, I don't want 2 b labeled(THAT GUY)!!!! 
Jus cause a lot guys are sub contractors doesn't mean they're exempt from reality by any means. 
If I ever got a call or personally seen any of my subs doin that ISH, I wouldn't even ask, they would b let go instantly at the drop of a hat!!! Not the type of liability or responsibility I want 2 have ever!! Just my lil .02 and rant for 2day


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ya our plows are 9'6. I don't personally do it in my work truck or personal. Like said earlier i think it just distracts drives and theres more potential for an accident. We actually have one guy who does do it and was pulled over and writen a warning. They told him it was against city code or something.


----------



## twinbrothers

Been told in Palatine and Buffalo Grove to have lights on. In Lake Zurich was told to have lights off, you never win.


----------



## The Lawnman

I received a citation by a Illinois State Trooper for having an "amber" oscillating light on top of my plow truck. He said its only allowed for municipal trucks.

And yet, according to this section of the Illinois Vehicle Code I should be exempt.

(625 ILCS 5/Ch. 12 Art. II heading)

ARTICLE II. LIGHTS AND LAMPS (d) The minimum and maximum height restrictions prescribed in subsection (b) of Section 12-207 shall not apply to privately owned motor vehicles on which a snow plow is mounted, while in transit between or during snow and ice removal operations. This exemption shall apply only during the period from November 15 through April 1, and only when the snow plow blade, commonly referred to as a "moldboard", is properly and securely affixed to the front of the motor vehicle. (Source: P.A. 85-1010.) Source: http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...pterID=49&SeqStart=133000000&SeqEnd=134900000

I turn my "ambers" on especially at night when doing residential properties. I also use it when I'm in commercial lots, but always turn it off while in transition. Its not necessary and can be really irritating to others, especially while at traffic lights or sitting at a gas station getting fuel and a coffee.


----------



## buildinon

You can't win in the light / no light debate. If you read the law to the tee then we as plow guys loose. It states over all (I can't recall the subsection) that it is only legal for municipal, state, tow trucks and UNION reps to use amber lights in the state.
Most towns around the Chicagoland area have adopted their own rules on them as well. Lincolnshire has adopted a NO STROBE USE LAW, meaning pull out onto the street with them on and you chance a ticket. I do know 3 people this has happened to. One guy was turning around to push snow back into the property from the street from the apron and the cop nailed him. They have the rule to supposedly avoid people from having a seizure from the strobe lights. Other towns around the Area have the same rules.
Last year Hambrick (Hamco Snow in the other Chicago thread) was stopped and giving a citation or warning in Tinley Park for a local ordinance for not having covers on his rear facing lights. The ones a lot of us have for backing up. No he did not have them turned on, but that is a rule they have there. Other towns have this rule as well.
But over all seeing guys drive around with their lights on is an eye sore to the industry. I for one shame myself when I accidently do it. I say to myself "dang nab it I am that guy now". I have a routine I do before I leave each site, and turning my lights off is involved in that. One that bothers me even more is on the expressway when guys drive around with them on. I turn them on, on there, when someone spins out in front of me...or there is something going on...then turn them right back off when I pass it. To get people to SLOW DOWN, bit I hate guys who go from site to site with the lights just going.
If you are doing it to follow the WIDE PLOW RULE then that is one thing, but to do it to "look cool", you really look like an wanna be!!!


----------



## buildinon

I stand corrected:
(625 ILCS 5/11-1420) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 11-1420) 
Sec. 11-1420--section E...states that Funeral procession's can use an amber light on the lead vehicle as well.
And---(625 ILCS 5/12-214) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-214) 
Sec. 12-214. Special lighting equipment on rural mail delivery vehicles.

Here is an interesting side note for everyone who has diesel trucks, I know it is off topic but read the whole code top to bottom. It will shock you. If an officer wanted to be a real pain he could nail guys waiting in line for salt like crazy on days that were say 33 degrees!!!
(625 ILCS 5/11-1429) Sec. 11-1429. Excessive idling.

Direct reference to snow plow light hieghts in this section: (625 ILCS 5/12-207) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-207)
It is the only time we are exepempt from the standard light height regulation.

Here is a direct reference to making it illegal to drive with lights on:
(625 ILCS 5/12-212) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-212) 
Sec. 12-212. Special restrictions on lamps. (a) No person shall drive or move any vehicle or equipment upon any highway with any lamp or device on the vehicle or equipment displaying a red light visible from directly in front of the vehicle or equipment except as otherwise provided in this Act. 
(b) Subject to the restrictions of this Act, flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles except as a means for indicating a right or left turn as provided in Section 12-208 or the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care as expressly provided in Sections 11-804 or 12-215. 
(c) Unless otherwise expressly authorized by this Code, all other lighting or combination of lighting on any vehicle shall be prohibited. 
(Source: P.A. 86-664.)

Here is the part of the law that applies to SNOW PLOW contractors directly (you have to read through all of it, but I will put the section numbers here):
(625 ILCS 5/12-215) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-215) 
(Text of Section from P.A. 98-80)
(6.1) The front and rear of motorized equipment or vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of the State, (ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and parking lots, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

(d) The use of a combination of amber and white oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on second division vehicles designed and used for towing or hoisting vehicles or motor vehicles or equipment of the State of Illinois, local authorities, contractors, and union representatives; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted on second division vehicles designed and used for towing or hoisting vehicles or vehicles of the State of Illinois, local authorities, and contractors except while such vehicles are engaged in a tow operation, highway maintenance, or construction operations within the limits of highway construction projects, and shall not be lighted on the vehicles of union representatives except when those vehicles are within the limits of a construction project.

Here is the website where I got the info from:
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...pterID=49&SeqStart=127100000&SeqEnd=138300000

Sorry so long but hope this helps out some. I have seen this debate and conversation a lot over the last couple of years. I wish they would just directly address it once and for all and not make it hidden under other subsections so we could easily find the rules for it.


----------



## buildinon

Lawnman, the section of the code you are refering to, if you read that whole section it only relates to height of HEADLIGHTS not a warning light at all. If that is the citation code he nailed you with, then fight it as he gave the wrong one and you should win.


----------



## Midwest Pond

took plow off.....


----------



## mikeplowman

Midwest Pond;1757438 said:


> took plow off.....


i did after the last storm (2/8) washed and waxed.
now just have to wash and wax the truck


----------



## mikeplowman

anyone going to the lake county fairground auction saturday?
I'm planning on swinging by and checking it out


----------



## resilient63

I'm hearing 1-3 inches for tuesday night ?


----------



## The Lawnman

I'm seeing the same thing here in the Rockford (Winnebago Co.) area for Tuesday night.

"Snow likely, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 15. East wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible." Source: noaa.gov


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn northsiders always get more snow.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

but when will I be able to build a pond


----------



## KJ Cramer

June. I think it will be done being winter and enough frost will be gone by then.


----------



## ultimate plow

Salty salty


----------



## Midwest Pond

KJ Cramer;1777616 said:


> June. I think it will be done being winter and enough frost will be gone by then.


Last year, had the first pond in the ground my the end of March...... no way that is happening this year.


----------



## Mark13

Midwest Pond;1777693 said:


> This year, we may have the first pond in the ground by the end of August...... no way that is happening any other year.


I corrected your post for accuracy.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol..... 


Start ups are going to be waaay behind, and as you could imagine, a lot of fish are biting the dust this year.
In most cases when I get the call, the pond is almost frozen solid, with a pump in a block of ice.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Time for salt water ponds...


----------



## mikeplowman

what is everyone hearing 
2"-4" starting 2-4am??


----------



## The Lawnman

Midwest Pond;1777601 said:


> but when will I be able to build a pond


How to make filthy water drinkable?
http://www.ted.com/talks/michael_pritchard_invents_a_water_filter

Too much of the world lacks access to clean drinking water. An amazing demo from TEDGlobal 2009.

Engineer Michael Pritchard did something about it - inventing the portable Lifesaver filter, which can make the most revolting water drinkable in seconds.

http://www.lifesaverusa.com/


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1777797 said:


> lol.....
> 
> Start ups are going to be waaay behind, and as you could imagine, a lot of fish are biting the dust this year.
> In most cases when I get the call, the pond is almost frozen solid, with a pump in a block of ice.


one of my snow accounts has a elaborate waterfall and pond setup. All the fish disappeared but it wasn't from winter. Had a mink move into the rocks. Ya, a mink! Now he likes the mink more than the fish.


----------



## Midwest Pond

rule #1 of pond ownership

never name your fish


----------



## swick3311

Farmers almanac is saying snowy for us and frigid.


----------



## resilient63

It would be nice to see another repeat of last Winter


----------



## erkoehler

First snow flakes on Halloween! Winter will be here to stay soon.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Non paved surfaces all white this am in northern mchenry county


----------



## resilient63

Snowmatt, you still work at mchenry city?


----------



## Mark13

resilient63;1927714 said:


> Snowmatt, you still work at mchenry city?


He works for a different municipality.


----------



## resilient63

SnowMatt13;1857222 said:


> Non paved surfaces all white this am in northern mchenry county


Do you guys use a private weather service at work?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I do not. I have my sources that are available to the general public that I use. In addition I have a very good relationship with an agency that pays for a forecasting service and they readily share all the information with me.


----------



## resilient63

The a sweet arrangement.


----------



## SnowMatt13

It is very helpful. I just take their info and mix it with mine. Just because you pay them doesn't mean they are always right. I've had their employees call me for my guess over their forecaster. Critical information I look for from them is start and stop times, wind and type when talking freezing rain. Amount doesn't matter to me....we go pretty might right away. I only look at totals if it is a long duration event.


----------



## resilient63

What do you think about this coming Tuesday?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I honestly have not paid much attention to it. From what I've gathered so far is some models are coming in with a low pressure development and track that gives us a nice sized snow, another idea is just a clipper that comes through with 3 to 4 inches of snow. A very well known meteorologist once told me more than 48 hours out the odds aren't there to put stock in a forecast and I've found that to be fairly accurate. So for Tuesday I will pay more attention Sunday pm model runs on. At this point my plan at work will be snow prep Monday. To what extent....not sure yet. It does appear to definitely be our next shot at accumulating snow.


----------



## ultimate plow

salt run or two maybe next few days and maybe enough to scratch at end of the week/early next week


----------



## resilient63

It would be nice to get out a couple tomes this week. Thank god for Zero T accounts.


----------



## resilient63

...light wintry mix expected overnight and wednesday...
An approaching weather disturbance will result in light
precipitation developing from west to east this evening...
Initially in the form of light drizzle or freezing drizzle before
mixing with or changing to wet snow overnight. Temperatures will
remain near or just above freezing this evening as drizzle
develops...with only trace amounts of ice expected before
precipitation changes to a wet snow overnight. Snow accumulation
is expected to range from around an inch north of interstate 88
across northern illinois...with lesser amounts to the south an


----------

